# «فتاة» تشعل معركة مسلحة بين بلطجية وجماعة إسلامية فى بنى سويف



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

شهدت منطقتا صلاح سالم والمرماح ومنطقة الشبان المسلمين، فى بنى سويف، معركة بالأسلحة النارية بين بعض البلطجية، وأفراد تابعين للجماعات الإسلامية، أغلقت على أثرها المحال التجارية، وتم تحويل حركة المرور إلى الشوارع الجانبية.

قال شهود عيان «إن معركة اندلعت بين البلطجية وبعض أفراد الجماعة الإسلامية، بسبب اعتداء شخص يدعى مصطفى أرطف «بلطجى» على فتاة بالضرب، مما جعلها تستنجد بأفراد من الجماعة الإسلامية الموجودين فى المنطقة، فنشبت معركة أسفرت عن إصابة أحد أفراد الجماعة الإسلامية بطلق نارى وبعض الإصابات على الجانب الآخر.

وانتقلت سيارات الشرطة وعناصر من القوات المسلحة إلى منطقة صلاح سالم، وتم تمشيطها وإلقاء القبض على شخص يدعى شريف الدكش، قال الأهالى إنه أحد أبرز عناصر البلطجة ببنى سويف، ومعه مصطفى أبوهلال، وتم تحرير محضر لهما بإثارة الشغب وترويع المواطنين وحيازة أسلحة نارية وبيضاء دون ترخيص، وتم ترحيلهما إلى النيابة العسكريةة.

فيما نظمت مجموعة من البلطجية تظاهرة بالأسلحة أمام الديوان العام للمحافظة، وحاولت اقتحامه للمطالبة بالإفراج عن «الدكش» و«أبوهلال».

من جهة أخرى، أصدرت المحكمة العسكرية العليا بمطروح أحكاماً بالسجن لفترات تراوحت بين 3 و7 سنوات بحق 3 متهمين لارتكابهم جرائم سرقة وبلطجة وحيازة أسلحة.

فعاقبت بالسجن المشدد لمدة 7 سنوات كلاً من أنور مصطفى صالح عبدالسلالم وسنوسى عبدالحفيظ صالح، والسجن لمدة 3 سنوات ضد خالد جمعة عطية للشروع فى سرقة مخازن جمرك مرسى مطروح، وإحراز أسلحة نارية وبيضاء.

وفى القليوبية، ألقت أجهزة الأمن القبض على 6 عاطلين بشبرا الخيمة قاموا بترويع المواطنين تحت تهديد السلاح للاتجار فى المواد المخدرة، وهم: عاطف محمد صبرة «30 سنة» وبحوزته سلاح نارى، وسعيد صبحى سمعان «28 سنة»، وبحوزته فرد خرطوش، وأحمد محمد جلال الدين «24 سنة» وبحوزته نصف كيلو حشيش و4 آلاف جنيه وكمية من الطلقات، وأحمد منير شبانة «28 سنة» وبحوزته 2 طربة حشيش ومطواة، وأنور فكرى سليمان «28 سنة» عاطل وسبق اتهامه فى جنايتين وهارب من حكم 10 سنوات، ومحمد صبحى إبراهيم محمود «29 سنة» هارب من سجن وادى النطرون فى قضية مخدرات.

كما تم القبض على 5 عاطلين سرقوا نوافذ وشبابيك وأبواب وأدوات كهرباء خاصة بمساكن الأوقاف فى قليوب، ومزقوا جسد أحمد حسين أحمد «48 سنة»، خفير المشروع، أثناء محاولته منعهم من الاعتداء على المساكن، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى قليوب بين الحياة والموت.

وفى سوهاج، تمكنت مباحث مركز طهطا من ضبط 5 بلطجية يروعون المواطنين ويسرقونهم تحت تهديد السلاح، من بينهم مسجون هارب من سجن أبوزعبل، وأحيلوا جميعاً للنيابة العسكرية التى أمرت بتحديد جلسة عاجلة لمحاكمتهم.

وفى أسوان، تمكنت اللجان الشعبية بمنطقة أبوالريش من القبض على اثنين من البلطجية تخصصا فى سرقة السيارات، وتم تسليمهما للشرطة العسكرية.

اليوم السابع

فعلا الخناقة دى حصلت من يوم الخميس
والست على فكرة تبقى مرات ارطف البلطجى 
واستنجت باحمد يوسف امير فى جماعة اسلامية 

​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

*ربنا  يرحمنا  ويستر على بنتنا*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

*و ايه يدخل السلفي الحيوان بين الراجل و مراته ؟؟؟؟
اما شئ بارد صحيح
يستاهل اللي جرا له عشان يحرموا يتحشروا في امور الناس
​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و ايه يدخل السلفي الحيوان بين الراجل و مراته ؟؟؟؟
> اما شئ بارد صحيح
> يستاهل اللي جرا له عشان يحرموا يتحشروا في امور الناس
> ​*



يا سيدى الى حصل بالظبط
ان الست دى مرات البلطجى وهيا اكبر منة ومجوزها بعد ما جوزها توفى
ليها ابن
البلطجى فى استمرار يضربة ويهينة
وقاعد معاها فى بيتها
راح جاب امة قعدها معاها
راحت الست سفرت ابنها اسكندرية وراحت لمحامى ترفع قضية طلاق
قالها نخلعة احسن وكدة
قالتلو مش ينفع هتحصلى مشاكل خليها طلاق
قالة ماشى هنرفع القضية ويتبعتلة اخطار 
قالتلة بلاش هيبهدلنى وكدة مش لازم نبعت
قال دى اجراءات محكمة والا تبقى القضية باطلة 
قالت بلاش
والمحامى اعرفة شخصيا
راحت الست لاحمد يوسف امير الجماعة واستنجت بية
لما ارطف عرف راحلها فى قلب الشارع وضربها 
راح احمد يوسف ضربة
قام ارطف لم البلطجية وراح لاحمد يوسف بعد صلاة العشا
وقعدوا يضربوا نار على بعض
احمد يوسف اخوانى
راح السلفين دخلوا فى الموضوع 
والى يقال ان السلفين وقفوا ضد احمد يوسف
وبقت حرب ما بينهم لغاية ما الجيش ما جى​


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2011)

> *بسبب اعتداء شخص يدعى مصطفى أرطف «بلطجى» على فتاة بالضرب، مما جعلها تستنجد بأفراد من الجماعة الإسلامية الموجودين فى المنطقة، *



*صح لا يوجد شرطة*
*لكن*
*يوجد البديل*
*الجماعات الاسلاميه*
*وعجبى!!!!*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (21 مارس 2011)

طيب فين رقم طوارىء الجماعات

ههههه

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا للخبر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2011)

*وكيف يتم السجن بتهمة البلطجة إذا كان الجيش أعلن أن عقوبة البلطجة هي الإعدام*
*عجبي على الشعارات الرنانة*


----------



## noraa (21 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة حد يقولى  الموضوع صحخيح  بصراحة انا من بنى سويف بس معرفش حقيقة الموضوع بس سمعت عن القصة سمعتة


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

noraa قال:


> يا جماعة حد يقولى  الموضوع صحخيح  بصراحة انا من بنى سويف بس معرفش حقيقة الموضوع بس سمعت عن القصة سمعتة



الموضوع فعلا صحيح يا نورا انا من بنى سويف
والحكاية حصلت يوم الخميس بليل
وبيت واحد صحبى فى شارع رجائى والحكاية بدات فية
واخوة اتصل قالة اوعى ترجع البيت علشان فى ضرب نار
واتقبض على شريف الدكش وخد 7 سنين او 10 
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وكيف يتم السجن بتهمة البلطجة إذا كان الجيش أعلن أن عقوبة البلطجة هي الإعدام*
> *عجبي على الشعارات الرنانة*



الاعدام لو حد توفى 
لكن لو اصابات بتبقى حبس
زمان كان الى يموت فى خناقة يتاخد فيها حبس كام سنة
دلوقتى لو حد مات فى خناقة اعدام​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> فنشبت معركة أسفرت عن إصابة أحد أفراد الجماعة الإسلامية بطلق نارى وبعض الإصابات على الجانب الآخر.
> 
> وانتقلت سيارات الشرطة وعناصر من القوات المسلحة إلى منطقة صلاح سالم، وتم تمشيطها وإلقاء القبض على شخص يدعى شريف الدكش، قال الأهالى إنه أحد أبرز عناصر البلطجة ببنى سويف، ومعه مصطفى أبوهلال، وتم تحرير محضر لهما بإثارة الشغب وترويع المواطنين وحيازة أسلحة نارية وبيضاء دون ترخيص، وتم ترحيلهما إلى النيابة العسكريةة.
> ​


*
همة عالية تسنوجب الثناء

ونتمنى أن نرى نفس الهمة فى التمشيط والقبض على قتلة المسيحيين ومحاكمتهم فوراً هكذا

ولا الدولة تعتبر أن المسيحيين ليسوا مواطنين ، ولا حتى بنى آدمين !!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

*احسن ما فى الاحكام العسكريه السريعه دى التعامل مع البلطجيه باللى يستحقوه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا سيدى الى حصل بالظبط
> ان الست دى مرات البلطجى وهيا اكبر منة ومجوزها بعد ما جوزها توفى
> ليها ابن
> البلطجى فى استمرار يضربة ويهينة
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه محدش يقول بقى حرمناكوا من حاجه
تفاصيل دقيقه عن الحادث بواسطة مراسلنا هناك leasantr*


----------

